# orbital sander vacuum hose



## gpeck (Nov 24, 2010)

I currently have a 1.5" vacuum hose hooked directly to my palm sander. It works great for collecting dust but the sander is hard to maneuver as the hose is somewhat stiff and restricting. My hose is a typical vacuum hose that would be found on a household vacuum. Is there a hose out there that is less restrictive or are they all pretty much the same?
Thank you


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Your sander is probably made for a 1" hose. You might get a 1" hose and a adapter to attach it to your 1 1/2" hose. You can get this stuff at places like Rockler.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I think Woodsnthings posted this, so credit to him, I've bought several of these now, they are great. The hose is very flexible, and the adapters match up well with everything I have.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00097D2K4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------

